# Buck creek?



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Anybody ever hunt buck creek state park? I finish up my work day just a couple minutes away from the park and Have been wanting to hunt squirrels there. I also want to try hunting them with a bow(recurve, no sights). any one have any tips for that area?
Thanks


----------

